# Is It Just Me or Has "New Posts" Ceased to Function?



## rabbithutch (Aug 18, 2013)

When I open the URL to SMF forums, I get the usual screen with "New Posts" as a selection option in a ribbon; however, clicking on it has no effect.  I see that I am logged in.  

Have I done something or is there a glitch in the hitch?


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know but it has been working normal for me.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 18, 2013)

Its HOT, school's started, next holiday is over two weeks away.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 18, 2013)

Works fine for me. Maybe a browser issue. I'm on Firefox. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2013)

Good for me also. Firefox


----------

